# DOMS! How bad is yours



## Greentrunk (Mar 9, 2015)

*How long does your DOMS last?*​
<1 day 1527.78%1-3 days 2953.70%3-5 days 916.67%Up to 7 days11.85%


----------



## Greentrunk (Mar 9, 2015)

Out of curiosity, how many days does your DOMS last?

Not sure why, maybe I'm training harder than before my DOMS lasts at least 3-4 days.

I'm taking usual supplements to ease DOMS, i.e. Fish oils, ZMA before bed, casein protein before bed. Doesn't make any difference.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

0. Lower back gets quite sore after couple weeks though.


----------



## Greentrunk (Mar 9, 2015)

RS86 said:


> 0. Lower back gets quite sore after couple weeks though.


Has that always been the case?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I barely get anymore tbh. Legs sometimes but that's all


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

After a break, two days for the first week or two. When regularly training, zero doms


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I train whole body every other day and the mild DOMs are gone by the next workout.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Greentrunk said:


> Has that always been the case?


 No, only since adding drugs.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Unless I've had a week off I rarely get them unless I change my program.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Very mild, tends to be so when you train on splits like upper/lower or fullbody that has you training each muscle little but often.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Legs 3-5 days


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

When i had leg days, i used to get the 2 day ache, was awful. Didnt seem to get easier either :crying:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Zero doms, cause I don't train like a *********.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

24/7 on my upper half atm, but thats from another sport and more like repetitive strain. on the rare occasion its from the gym id say around 6 hours most when they want to cramp every 5 min


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Only get doms when I change something and then there only mild and last a day tops


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Greentrunk said:


> Out of curiosity, how many days does your DOMS last?
> 
> Not sure why, maybe I'm training harder than before my DOMS lasts at least 3-4 days.
> 
> I'm taking usual supplements to ease DOMS, i.e. Fish oils, ZMA before bed, casein protein before bed. Doesn't make any difference.


How frequently do you train the same body part? Some people get DOMS worse than others but one thing that generally makes them worse is the kind of routine that has a relatively low body part frequency such as hitting the same body part directly only once every 5-7 days or more - one of the first adaptations that occurs with more frequent training is improved recovery and a reduction in the degree of DOMS.

Nutritionally EAA, BCAA, and glutamine when taken pre workout all have some supporting evidence for reducing the degree of DOMs compared to only having carbs, energy drinks, or nothing at all pre workout. Not everyone sees a benefit but the majority of people do.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

only from deadlifts and squats, other then that none really


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I only really get doms from squats or mildly if I throw a new lift in,if I do it's just the following day really


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Severely bad tbh. practically puts me of training. each bodypart takes different lengths of time for me, some recover quicker than others. I just hate it altogether, didn't mind for a while, but as of recent it's starting to effect me going about my life. really does infuriate me, at times I wanna grab a pillow, shove my face into it ad scream as loud as possible, because it's that frustrating, not being able to walk properly, not being able to lift anything heavy in day to day life, because your biceps feel sharp, difficulty fcuking because you feel a lot of strain on quads ect.

These day's I can't even sit down, without quads giving extreme discomfort. so yeah, you could say pretty bad. also, I feel a lot more snappy these day's for a while I considered overtraining, but my workouts are fantastic, am growing, progressing and beautiful pumps, just the soreness getting to me a bit at the present. aggression is really a problem and on the up and moods are being effected.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

I find stretching/flexing the muscle under load gives me doms but in a good way


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

That last post reminds, static stretches post-workout can help prevent/reduce DOMS. I also always do dynamic stretches pre-workout but I'm not sure if these affect DOMS.


----------



## Greentrunk (Mar 9, 2015)

dtlv said:


> How frequently do you train the same body part? Some people get DOMS worse than others but one thing that generally makes them worse is the kind of routine that has a relatively low body part frequency such as hitting the same body part directly only once every 5-7 days or more - one of the first adaptations that occurs with more frequent training is improved recovery and a reduction in the degree of DOMS.
> 
> Nutritionally EAA, BCAA, and glutamine when taken pre workout all have some supporting evidence for reducing the degree of DOMs compared to only having carbs, energy drinks, or nothing at all pre workout. Not everyone sees a benefit but the majority of people do.


You're spot on, I've not been training the same body part for 5 days, obviously you indirectly train the same part epically upper body. I've changed my training recently to work each body part as hard as I can, I've noticed good results but the DOMS!


----------



## Greentrunk (Mar 9, 2015)

Starz said:


> Severely bad tbh. practically puts me of training. each bodypart takes different lengths of time for me, some recover quicker than others. I just hate it altogether, didn't mind for a while, but as of recent it's starting to effect me going about my life. really does infuriate me, at times I wanna grab a pillow, shove my face into it ad scream as loud as possible, because it's that frustrating, not being able to walk properly, not being able to lift anything heavy in day to day life, because your biceps feel sharp, difficulty fcuking because you feel a lot of strain on quads ect.
> 
> These day's I can't even sit down, without quads giving extreme discomfort. so yeah, you could say pretty bad. also, I feel a lot more snappy these day's for a while I considered overtraining, but my workouts are fantastic, am growing, progressing and beautiful pumps, just the soreness getting to me a bit at the present. aggression is really a problem and on the up and moods are being effected.


There's time every I feel like I've got DOMS everywhere! I haven't walked properly for three days after leg day! Settled down now!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive gone from doing U/L split to GVT for 4-6 weeks and first week of DOMS are hurrendous


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

I train everybody part once a week , and I get doms for about 3-4 days for chest,back,legs. on shoulders/arms/calfs I just get day or 2 of twitches haha

for a while I was doing Dennis James style leg workouts and I couldn't train legs again for 10days , once it came around to do them again (7days later) they were still sore and not recovered, my knee/teardrop area cramped sitting on toilet for about 20mins was in bits

I think I went abit far in them workouts , was more body destruction then building haha


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

I voted 1 -3 days but for my legs after a heavy squat , deadlift and lunge session last week it took me a week to recover .. granted i went at it and near passed out by the time i was done.


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sometimes 0 other times 2 days but the 2nd day is always worse. I only get them really if i try a new lift.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I found HMB + BCAA's help I only tend to get bad doms after leg day.


----------



## tintop666 (Jul 2, 2013)

I seem to get doms the most on my chest, triceps and biceps every week without fail, I used to get them bad on leg day but since ditching lunges to finish my legs they seem fine, only ditched them because of knee trouble.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

My last Dom used to beat me to hard and ignored my safe word.

My new Dom is kinder

ops wrong forum


----------



## bigarmsbrah (Apr 8, 2015)

Only get doms if I take a break from the gym then go back


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

TommyBananas said:


> Zero doms, cause I don't train like a *********.


Hence your chit physique fatboy u mad?

*Note to noobs thats not actually him in the avi  *


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Very rarely get any doms at all these days.

Shame, I like having them lol!


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

Think it totally depends on how ur training and if you're used to it or not..

Looking at the poll I'd say the first option doesn't really make sense because if it's lasting lesxs than one day it ain't DOMS in the first place!


----------



## diago_montana (Sep 12, 2015)

Only get doms after having a week or two off its normally the first two workouts that hit chest and bi's and its lasted a good 5 days before easing but once I'm back in it rarely appears


----------



## diago_montana (Sep 12, 2015)

Got nicknamed t-rex at work once chest and bi's tightened and were so painful


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

It all depends really. When I go about my normal routine, I rarely get doms that would last more than a day or two. However, when I switch up exercises the doms could last for 4 days, sometimes even more e.g. last week I did machine chest press as first exercise rather than flat bench, chest was sore for 4 days.


----------

